# Road Rash (is that a siren I hear...)



## The Procrastinator (Apr 4, 2008)

Hands up who loves this game. (I have the PC version.)

I'm only a casual gamer, most games don't grab me but every so often I get hooked on one and I'll re-play it forever. This little motorbike racer I'll re-play till the end of time (with decent breaks in between of course). 

*Graphics* - retro. There was a time they were cool - this game has been with me through at least 3 computers - but the clunky look does not detract from the action in the least. You still get a great impression of speed and sharp corners.
*Music *- funky. The in-race midi tunes are catchy, pacey little mongrels, just like the racing. Menu music - your choice of tasty crunchy rock by Soundgarden etc.
*The Action* - excellent. Perfect mix of frustration and achievement. Not only do you have to race your motorbike from A to B, the races lengthening as the difficulty level climbs (the speed on the highest levels can make you sea-sick sometimes), you have to get there through traffic, pedestrians, various obstacles - it all depends which track you choose - don't crash near a copper of you'll get arrested - and best of all, you'll probably have to fight your fellow racers to get there too. Yes, some of them are backstabbing sneaks who only want to kick you off your bike, so do before you get done.
*Violence* - non-graphic but plenty of it. Fight your fellow racers, knock over those cow-like pedestrians. Try to grab the policeman's baton off him as he's donking you over the head, so you can donk everyone else (carefully though, or he'll knock you off your bike and you'll be in the slammer again).  
*The Crashing* - winning is not the only fun in this game. High speed collisions can send you flying a mile - the most spectacular stacks are just as much fun as winning.  Causing your fellow racers and the coppers to crash is also a hoot. Not to mention all those sea-cliffs on the Pacific Highway - fly off one of those in a nice uncontrolled slide, and its back to the drawing board with much gnashing of teeth. Victory is so much sweeter when its snatched from your grasp ten times first!

Don't I wish they'd done a sequel for the PC. This game may be old but its one of my all-time faves.


----------



## Ragnar (Apr 4, 2008)

Awesome. Back in the good old Megadrive days me & my mate Rich played it so much, he ended up with RSI in his thumb.


----------



## Lucien21 (Apr 4, 2008)

There is a rumour floating about that EA might be bringing Road Rash back.


----------



## kyektulu (Apr 4, 2008)

Oh thats a leap back into the past, aye a great game very addictive, wonder if u can download it free online...?


----------



## The Procrastinator (Apr 5, 2008)

Don't know if you can download it free but you can buy it cheap.

Is there really a rumour of a Re-Rash? Is it a vacuous, etheric rumour or the kind of rumour that shows up on official websites? Oh how I hope they will....


----------



## Lucien21 (Apr 5, 2008)

Rumor: Road Rash Returns? Sounds Like It [Update][update]


----------



## ridima (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Guys, road Rash game is favorite game.I like bikes, sound etc.Two different bikes and the tracks offer enough of a variety to make it plenty challenging.Really its very nice game.


----------



## The Procrastinator (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks Lucien, and don't you hate rumours like that. Tantalising behind the scenes hint - official denial. Come on EA...

Hello Ridima btw, welcome to the Chrons.


----------

